# Low pitch whistle after cts turbo intake install?



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey guys I just got a 2014gli only 1500miles and just put on a ctsturbo intake.... I'm getting a weird almost low pitch whine or whistle on full throttle acceleration only.... I've had turbo car before and have never heard this. I actually heard the same sound on unitronics website of their turboback exhaust video for the gen3 1.8t as well as on a dyno vid somewhere I can't find now... Just wondering if it's normal or not. No check engine lights no smoke etc etc good power and no other mods. Is this just a by product of the turbo on the gen 3s? Any info would be great thanks guys.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

Got some info from another member with the same intake with a similar noise, normal I guess. I know what initial spool up sounds like but this just sounds different once peak boost is reached... Apparently small internally wastegated turbos sound like this, personally I think it sounds like the turbo is dying but oh well, question answered.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

could it be the pcv system?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

I replaced the dv with the GFB DV and my whistle went away.


----------



## TechSupport (Jul 17, 2014)

Mine makes this noise too at full throttle.

2013.5 GLI

I've only got just under 6K miles on the car so I assume it's just how the intake sounds, or a sound that the intake allows us to hear that is.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

Sweet, nice to know others are getting the same.... I was honestly like what the hell is that a train horn or something it was very odd to me at first I plan on replacing the diverter valve as well I'll see if that helps...

Thanks again guys


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

I doubt it's the Pcv system this noise is only present once the car is at full boost at wot.... Any other time no whistle aside from turbo spool up which is a totally diff sound


----------



## Herbert. (Jun 9, 2013)

Dont worry its normal. Mines does the same thing. Even before the CTS catch can. I guess its just the intake configuration?


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

Yea I was on unitronics website the other day looking at their upgraded intercooler dyno vid and you can hear the intake whistle clear as day... Guess it's just the way this turbo sounds sucking up air on full throttle at peak boost... Really weird no wonder vw tried to really muffle the noise in the intake on this car and mask it with that fake growl lol.


----------



## mtscaletta (Jul 9, 2014)

quick04gti said:


> Yea I was on unitronics website the other day looking at their upgraded intercooler dyno vid and you can hear the intake whistle clear as day... Guess it's just the way this turbo sounds sucking up air on full throttle at peak boost... Really weird no wonder vw tried to really muffle the noise in the intake on this car and mask it with that fake growl lol.


Mine makes the noise as well. It's nothing to worry about it's just the air traveling through the intake tube. Personally I don't think it sounds bad. I was thrown by it at first thinking I was getting interference through my radio speakers as it is a little higher pitched than any other intake noise I've heard.


----------



## mtscaletta (Jul 9, 2014)

KubotaPowered said:


> I replaced the dv with the GFB DV and my whistle went away.


You're in the Gen 3 motor section.....we can't change our DV. At least not yet.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

You absolutely can change the Diverter valve on the gen 3 motors.... I just changed mine out to the forge DV vent to atmosphere or blow off valve type works great sounds awesome... Still have the whistle though lol. Btw who said you can't change the dv valve?


----------



## elpaisacq (Jul 1, 2004)

quick04gti said:


> You absolutely can change the Diverter valve on the gen 3 motors.... I just changed mine out to the forge DV vent to atmosphere or blow off valve type works great sounds awesome... Still have the whistle though lol. Btw who said you can't change the dv valve?


Quick question.. did you have to remove the turbo??? how labor intensive is this process???


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

It's a pain in the dick but u can get it done... No need to remove the turbo but u will have to install it from underneath the car.... Btw forge has a twin cooler for our cars?? You have a part number?


----------



## tehgreyloaf (Jun 16, 2014)

Changing the dv on our cars is cake compared to my old mkv fsi lol. As for tunes, we shouldn't need an upgraded dv until much more aggressive tunes are debuted. The stock dv on our gen 3's I've also noticed does not surge out the compressor nearly as much as my mkv. That's the main reason why I'd consider throwing one at my gen 3.


----------



## tehgreyloaf (Jun 16, 2014)

quick04gti said:


> It's a pain in the dick but u can get it done... No need to remove the turbo but u will have to install it from underneath the car.... Btw forge has a twin cooler for our cars?? You have a part number?


Do you notice that it holds boost at higher rpm levels from 3-5th gears?


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

I just got tuned from apr and my boost its rock solid all the way to 7k Rpms car pulls like a freight train and I've all but gotten used to this high pitch whistle I originally started the thread about. Really enjoying the motor in these cars even if there aren't alot of aftermarket parts for it yet.


----------



## tehgreyloaf (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah man the gains for our gen 3's are close to the gains of the new mqb which doesn't bother me one bit lol. Installed my spulen discharge pipe yesterday and am pretty satisfied with the reduced throttle lag. Cannot with until the sty 2 uni file drops. Gonna be nice.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

Did you get both spulen pipes or just the one are they worth it?


----------



## Dwalls (Jun 12, 2016)

*Whining Noise*

Hey guys, first thread. Have a 2016 gli 10,000 miles no other mods. I just installed the cts turbo CAI. Just wanted to know if everyone had come to the conclusion that the little train hoot is normal for our cars?? because I have the same noise.Thanks for any feedback.


----------

